# Priming the Fuel System



## whis5555 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey, 
I pulled apart the fuel system, and cleaned it all out. I found a bunch of debris in the inlet of the fuel pump. Anyway, i had to pull apart the fuel pump to clean it. Now the fuel system will not prime, the fuel pump pulls no gasoline. However, when I pull the pump out, and hook up the lines to the battery, it pumps fine. What the heck it up with my car. 
I have a 1976 280Z.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Might have to prime it yourself the first time. Get some fuel in the line and then It'll flow on it's own. Windshield wipers are sometimes like that.


----------

